# menuconfig color

## duderonomy

Hello,

I was searching for a way to change the colors (highlight color) in make menuconfig. Is there a way to modify the menuconfig colors?

On my terminal the ncurses display is difficult (for me) to read. It's a blue color, perhaps best described as baby blue on a light gray background. 

Cheers,

D

----------

## Ant P.

```
make MENUCONFIG_COLOR=blackbg menuconfig
```

If you're using zen-sources there's also a "make nconfig" which uses a lynx-like UI including its colours.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

duderonomy,

 *make menuconfig wrote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
>   │ Different color themes available                                        │  
> 
> ...

 

----------

